# 2013 NHL Thread.....Playoff time!!!



## Diztrbd1

Well Hockey is back and now that we're a couple weeks in, now is a good time as any to start a NHL thread. I left 2012 out of the title as we were left in the cold while they got their "money problems" in order. Luckily, they are all back to getting rich again , so it's all good lol
Now even though the majority of members here are Canuck fans, not everyone is a Canuck fan on this forum....right Mike lol All hockey fans and most comments are welcome here but please try to keep things civil. Especially you Bubba lol Don't want too see a bunch of unfriendly bashing here. It's only a game, so lets keep things fun and in good taste.
Anyway, should be interesting with the short season. I think it's obvious who my team is and WOOHOO they are undefeated thus far...for now anyway lol I have faith in them though and believe this is their year :bigsmile: 
Chicago was kicking butt as usual & was starting to worry me there for a minute. But, I have to say great job Canucks for last nights game. I thought for sure Chicago was winning that one, but the Canucks were playing hard and earned the win. That was an exciting game to watch....very intense. I'm looking forward to going to the next Shark-Canuck game here as it will be my first time going to a NHL game. I was rather surprised the Sharks won the last one with the two teams past history, but they pulled it off & I was a happy camper. Im not gonna lie, I was a bit worried at the beginning of that game lol :bigsmile:
Looking at other teams.... L.A. sure isn't looking like the current Stanley Cup winners eh? 
My second fav , the Ducks, isn't looking too bad so far. Tampa Bay is looking pretty good right now too. Hard to tell whats going on with the rest of the teams early in the shortened season but will be interesting Im sure. Good luck to everyone &their fav team.

Here is a couple useful links to keep up with things:

NHL.com: NHL.com - The National Hockey League

Current division standings 2012-2013 Division Standings Standings - NHL.com - Standings
current leahue standings: 2012-2013 League Standings Standings - NHL.com - Standings

I need to reply to a post from a earlier thread, so I copied everything leading up to it so I could reply here as to not derail the other thread lol



monkE said:


> I'll put cash on right now say's the Leafs win another cup before the Canucks get their first





TigerOscar said:


> You're on buddy! Last time leafs won a cup there were 6 teams in the NHL, thats even better odds than the CFL.





monkE said:


> last time canucks won the cup there was.... um.... wait a minute





Diztrbd1 said:


> Your both bumming this year...Sharks are going all the way!!





TigerOscar said:


> This could go on forever, I will say this though, even though the Leafs suck the fans are loyal and stay by them year in and year out.
> Not proud that there are lots of wagon hoppers in Canuckville.
> 
> 
> 
> Diztrbd1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your both bumming this year...Sharks are going all the way!!
> 
> 
> 
> with no show Joe? I can honestly say I don't think the Canucks have it in them this year to win it all. The leafs may just squeeze into the playoffs and fizzle out in the first round.
Click to expand...

Oscar I have to agree with _"even though the Leafs suck the fans are loyal and stay by them year in and year out.
Not proud that there are lots of wagon hoppers in Canuckville."_ I live with a a fan of the canucks and a fan of the Leafs and what you said is sooo true lol Funny most were ready to say by to Lou, now he's Superman again lol
As for "no show Joe"... Might just be me but IMO he's holding his own with 3 goals and leading in assist with 11 within the 7 games played thus far, but thats just me lol I just hope Marleau keeps up what he's doing so Joe not "showing" wont be so bad lol
I don't know if the Canucks have it or not this year but we will see soon enough I guess. As for the leafs and your prediction there.... I know that feeling all too well with the Sharks in the past lol But would be nice to see the Leafs atleast get to the play-offs...I think the fans deserve it lol
Ok thats all from me for now..I can see the Sharks are gonna make me sweat tonight as that game is currently scorless at the end of the first period against Nashville....uhggg. Anyway any predictions or comments ?!?! Bring em on :bigsmile:

Oh, I almost forgot.....

*GO SHARKS!!*


----------



## kacairns

I'm cheering for Hartford Whalers


----------



## Immus21

kacairns said:


> I'm cheering for Hartford Whalers


You mean the Pheonix Coyotes?


----------



## kacairns

Immus21 said:


> You mean the Pheonix Coyotes?


Nope, I'm still cheering the green jersey's on. I think they became carolina... I was cheering for hartford and winnipeg for years, now that winnipeg is back, I can't cheer for them anymore


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Wow, the Chicago vs Calgary game has been heck of a great game. Emery is amazing in net for Chicago. 30 seconds left Calgary takes the lead! 2 seconds left Hossa ties it up! 
Going into OT - turn it on Hockey night in Canada if you're able to!


----------



## Diztrbd1

YEa Kevin...they are Carolina now, but you can cheer on Hartford lol
And no lie about the Chicago-Calgary game, . cant believe Chicago made that last shot


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

This OT better end soon! I have a 10:45 ice time to get to!


----------



## Diztrbd1

dang knew I shoulda waited till after the game to post tihs thread....not undefeated anymore lol I hate Rinne!


----------



## oppai

that chicago calgary game was very exciting. great finish. 

of all teams for sj to lose to, nashville. i dont think anyone would've guessed that with how nashville has been going. 

it'll be an exciting year of hockey. (half year) 
i'm a hockey fan in general.


----------



## Diztrbd1

totally agree ....the Chicago Calgary game was the best one of the day. As for Nashville, didn't see that one coming either lol From what I seen of the game ...it was a good night for Rinne.


----------



## hp10BII

Thanks for starting the thread John. Your fav teams, Sharks & Ducks, but not as much love for LA or do you have a California trifector going? 

Hartford had one of the nicer sweaters back then. Speaking of sweaters, there's this lucky kid usually sitting behind the Canucks bench wearing headphones. What's his story? Most of the time he wears a Canucks jersey. Friday's night game he was wearing a Blackhawks jersey and maybe an Oilers jersey at the Canuck's opening weekend?

It seems like that the teams that had the most players playing overseas during the lockout are having the best starts so far this year. Maybe it won't be a factor in another couple of weeks but with such a short season, it's going to be tough catching up to the fast starters. That's ok, just making it to the playoffs will be good enough, we know that's when the real season starts.

I'm a Canucks fan, it used to drive me nuts listening to the bandwagoners play GM. Therapy has helped.  and talking about the weather instead. The only time I wavered was when Iron Mike was running the show and Messier was cashing Canuck paycheques after ousting Linden. I'm a fan of strong goaltending, so if Lou or Schneider gives us the best chance of winning, let them man the pipes. Long term, Cory should be our guy with youth, potential and contract terms on his side. No idea how the team will do this year, if they can bandage the team long enough to see how much Kesler, Booth can contribute after their injuries and whatever Lou gives us back in trade, hopefully they'll be enough for a good, deep playoff run.


----------



## TigerOscar

No show Joe is a playoff term.
What happens is a lot of good players during in regular season cannot turn it up in the playoffs, and or cannot handle the added intensity of the game.
Thats why skilled gritty players thrive in the playoffs. so called "perimeter" players are not built for playoffs.

I hate the leafs and the fact they are on TV every Saturday





















NO SHOW


----------



## monkE

TigerOscar said:


> No show Joe is a playoff term.
> What happens is a lot of good players during in regular season cannot turn it up in the playoffs, and or cannot handle the added intensity of the game.
> Thats why skilled gritty players thrive in the playoffs. so called "perimeter" players are not built for playoffs.
> 
> I hate the leafs and the fact they are on TV every Saturday
> 
> View attachment 14538
> View attachment 14539
> View attachment 14540
> 
> 
> NO SHOW
> View attachment 14541


If the canuck fans didn't change their mind every week then maybe they'd be aired more regularly 

The fact is that when the leafs go any rink in the NHL, with the few exceptions - Winnipeg, Philly, and Boston, there are litterally half the stands full of leaf fans. Why would the network not air the game for the most popular and highest money making club in the NHL. Sure we're in a rough spot right now, but how were the canucks doing in 95, 96, yada yada? Did you still have a sell out streak during those years?


----------



## TigerOscar

Not questioning fan support here and now you're dragging the Flames and Habs fans into discussion. Why would i want to see the Leafs lose every week if I was a fan?
The facts are The leafs keep losing, no playoffs since the last lockout. A proven GM Burke could not even pull them out of the mire.


----------



## BostonBob

Boston won 1-0 last night in Toronto so now they stand at 6-1-1. I guess I'll be updating this pretty soon:


----------



## brezilian

all i can say is GO OILERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oppai

but how were the canucks doing in 95, 96,

canucks made it to the finals in 94!! you were still cheering for the leafs in toronto back then.


----------



## Foxtail

Honestly that was a pretty bs win for Boston last night, I dislike the leafs as much as anyone but that disallowed goal was pretty lame.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkE

oppai said:


> but how were the canucks doing in 95, 96,
> 
> canucks made it to the finals in 94!! you were still cheering for the leafs in toronto back then.


I know they made it to the finals in 94 but after that they went on a really low stretch for a long time... . leafs are in the same stretch right now, just lasting a little longer


----------



## BostonBob

Foxtail said:


> Honestly that was a pretty bs win for Boston last night, I dislike the leafs as much as anyone but that disallowed goal was pretty lame.


It wasn't any more lame then the one that was called against the Bruins when Seguin scored. They called Incidental Goalie Interference on Marchand ( which is why there was no penalty called on the play ) even though Komisarek steered Marchand into Reimer before he crashed into the boards. Even the homer HNIC announcers called it a " make up call " against Boston.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

I guess that Bieksa goal makes up for is [email protected] play  (other than a few nice shot blocks...)


----------



## niteshift

BostonBob said:


> It wasn't any more lame then the one that was called against the Bruins when Seguin scored. They called Incidental Goalie Interference on Marchand ( which is why there was no penalty called on the play ) even though Komisarek steered Marchand into Reimer before he crashed into the boards. Even the homer HNIC announcers called it a " make up call " against Boston.


All I can say is thank you to both Komisarek and Marchand for giving number 51 for the Bruins a chance to make his way up GO Ryan!!!:bigsmile::bigsmile: Guess i need a Bruins jersey now, think i might cry when he hits the ice.:bigsmile:


----------



## BostonBob

niteshift said:


> All I can say is thank you to both Komisarek and Marchand for giving number 51 for the Bruins a chance to make his way up GO Ryan!!!:bigsmile::bigsmile: Guess i need a Bruins jersey now, think i might cry when he hits the ice.:bigsmile:


Glad to see that you got my message. Congrats on the news and don't forget to add Ryan to your line-up for Wednesday night. By the way - the latest rumblings have him playing on a line with former Providence linemate Chris Bourque and Jamie Tardif against Montreal.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

I don't know if I can be friends with Boston and San Jose fans.


----------



## BostonBob

77_Bus_Girl said:


> I don't know if I can be friends with Boston and San Jose fans.


Don't you like winners ???? :bigsmile:


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

hahah. Touche!


----------



## BostonBob

There is a rumour out there that Boston has traded Tim " I'm Taking The Year Off " Thomas to the NY Islanders for a conditional 2014 or 2015 2nd round pick. Sweet deal if true since Boston would now have an extra $ 5 million to use to add another player.


----------



## BostonBob

TSN Just confirmed the deal:


The Boston Bruins have traded goaltender Tim Thomas to the New York Islanders in exchange for a conditional draft pick in 2014 or 2015.

Thomas announced last summer that he was taking a year off from hockey.

Thomas is in the final year of his current contract, which carries a $5 million cap hit for the 2012-13 season. The no-movement clause that is a part of the deal expired last July 1.

The 38-year-old went 35-19-1 with a 2.36 goals-against average and a .920 save percentage this past season. In the playoffs, he had a 2.14 GAA and a .923 save percentage. Boston lost in seven games to Washington in the first round.

Thomas won the 2009 and 2011 Vezina Trophy, and has a 196-121-45 record and 2.48 GAA in 378 career games with the Bruins. In 50 postseason games, he holds a 29-21 mark with a 2.07 GAA.

Thomas won the 2011 Conn Smythe Trophy after leading Boston to its first Stanley Cup title since 1972.

More to follow.




Rumour has it that Boston will now go hard after Iginla.


EDIT - Islander GM Garth Snow confirmed that Boston will get the pick if Thomas plays at least 1 game for the Islanders.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Wow. I can't believe someone would want tim thomas... especially since Lou is available. Good goalie, but a bit of a liability.

edit: but at least the Islanders won't have to worry about his behaviour at the White House as they'll never win the Cup. hah


----------



## BostonBob

77_Bus_Girl said:


> but at least the Islanders won't have to worry about his behaviour at the White House as they'll never win the Cup. hah


----------



## rich16

Thomas will never play, and the Islanders won't have to pay a cent, but because he's 35+, his cap hit counts against the floor. Isle's could let him walk after the season. Savvy move by Snow (did I really just say that??!!??) and frees up 5m cap space for the Bruins...


----------



## TigerOscar

77_Bus_Girl said:


> Wow. I can't believe someone would want tim thomas... especially since Lou is available. Good goalie, but a bit of a liability.
> 
> edit: but at least the Islanders won't have to worry about his behaviour at the White House as they'll never win the Cup. hah


And he does not have to reciprocate tire pumping while he is "off"


----------



## EBJD Guy

first of all your forgot the Senators and also the habs also have some of the most die hard fans!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yeah, Canucks won again tonight. 6-2-2 is not a bad record 10 games into a shortened season. First in their division and third in their conference. Considering their shaky first few games, this is a pleasant turnaround. Go Cory & Lou.

Anthony


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Yeeha! Going to the Canucks game tomorrow! A friend is taking me! :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Yeahhhh ......so looks like Im gonna be changing my avatar to 








nice way to follow a 7 game win streak......5 losses in a row


----------



## kacairns

Diztrbd1 said:


> Yeahhhh ......so looks like Im gonna be changing my avatar to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice way to follow a 7 game win streak......5 losses in a row


Maybe they need to change the mascot to a whale shark? =)


----------



## Diztrbd1

A shark minnow would probably be more fitting lol

Soooooo nice to see Chicago got finally got their butts whipped tonite, especially by a team in the bottom 6 :bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns

No wonder the sharks aren't doing so well, they take after their fans, show up late to the game! =)


----------



## Immus21

Jay Feaster and the Flamers just trolled the entire internet! Everyone talking about done deal, Iginla to Boston.... Oh wait no, he's going to Pittsburgh! How the heck in a salary cap league can Pitt get Morrow and Iggy? Anyone else think the Penguins just bought the cup? Wow.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I'm glad Iggy went to Pittsburgh. Hate the Bruins.


----------



## jkhcjris

Immus21 said:


> Jay Feaster and the Flamers just trolled the entire internet! Everyone talking about done deal, Iginla to Boston.... Oh wait no, he's going to Pittsburgh! How the heck in a salary cap league can Pitt get Morrow and Iggy? Anyone else think the Penguins just bought the cup? Wow.


They sure will be the top pick for everyones playoff pool.


----------



## aQ.LED

Well Feaster should of trade iggy 3 years ago and now trading him right before UFA kicks in with iggy performance dropping in the last couple years. He is lucky he even get something back.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Its finally playoff time! Looking forward to tonites game. Gonna be a good game....best of luck Canucks and GO SHARKS!


----------



## monkE

need I say more?


----------



## monkE

even the hitman is a leaf fan!


----------



## crimper

BostonBob said:


> Don't you like winners ???? :bigsmile:


Last time I checked, San Jose doesn't win anything yet with their over hyped players.

Boston won the 2011 cup not because they beat the Canucks, but because the Canucks chocked  (denial)


----------



## Diztrbd1

crimper said:


> Last time I checked, San Jose doesn't win anything yet with their over hyped players.


Blah blah blah lol yeah they kinda remind me of that other team (who has yet to beat the Sharks this year) who also has a fish for a mascot & has pretty much the same record as the Sharks this year 



hp10BII said:


> Thanks for starting the thread John. Your fav teams, Sharks & Ducks, but not as much love for LA or do you have a California trifector going?


Ed sorry I missed your post way back when lol Yes fav team is the Sharks with Anaheim being a close second. But no love what so ever for LA! It is interesting that all 3 Cali teams are in the playoffs, as well as both NY teams. And very cool the original 6 are in this year.

Mike Im rooting for your Leafs in the East buddy more so cuz they are my girls team too lol But I fear if they make it to Pittsburgh it will be over for them. Best of luck my friend!


----------



## crimper

Diztrbd1 said:


> Blah blah blah lol yeah they kinda remind me of that other team (who has yet to beat the Sharks this year) who also has a fish for a mascot & has pretty much the same record as the Sharks this year


:lol: Let see who will prevail tonight. We have the highest paid Backup Goalie on post tonight :bigsmile:



Diztrbd1 said:


> Mike Im rooting for your Leafs in the East buddy more so cuz they are my girls team too lol But I fear if they make it to Pittsburgh it will be over for them. Best of luck my friend!


Your over achieving Leafs are loosing right now. Please tell Phaneuf that he is not worth of my sloppy seconds :bigsmile:

Peace Man!:bigsmile:


----------



## effox

How's the Canucks game? I missed the start, and I get stressed out watching the playoffs anyways, so I'm just gonna watch highlights I guess.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Intense and scoreless ....1st period just ended


----------



## effox

I forgot you're a Sharks fan... Don't know if you know one of the Sharks' reporters named David Pollak, or what you think of him if you do, but my brother just did a 10ish minute interview with him. They talked about the Roger's Arena energy vs the Pavilion's and what not... He seems like a sincerely nice guy. The interview is airing tonight on Bell, but can be viewed here on his website.

_Shameless plug _


----------



## crimper

My Canucks suck again as usual :lol:

Their $5M backup goalie did a good job, but the sisters went panthom again. lol :bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo

Oh you're a harsh one arent yah


----------



## crimper

:bigsmile:


----------



## Clownloachlover

Funny...A Vancouver reporter interviewed a Leafs fan on the street..." the guy made the comment...can hardly wait to watch the Leafs in the playoffs on my new HD TV...reporter, you have never seen the Leafs play in HD?...No, the Leafs have not been in the playoffs since HD was invented! 

And Yes, the Sedins were MIA...again...The going gets tough... the Swedes head for the hills!


----------



## crimper

Clownloachlover said:


> Funny...A Vancouver reporter interviewed a Leafs fan on the street..." the guy made the comment...can hardly wait to watch the Leafs in the playoffs on my new HD TV...reporter, you have never seen the Leafs play in HD?...No, the Leafs have not been in the playoffs since HD was invented! !


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol Crimper, only the first game... don't give up hope yet. Personally I think it was a great game. A s much as I would loved to have rubbed that win in, I learned my lesson from what happened at the beginning of this thread lmao 
I wouldn't say the Canucks sucked, what should be said is Niemi did a fantastic job, excluding that crappy goal (shoulda been a penalty) that Bieska got credit for. 
I do have to admit I was kinda nervous when I heard Lou was gonna be in the net. Figured it was a good move since Cory's record against the Sharks this year wasn't too promising lol It was an intense game, start to finish imho. 
As for the Sedins, my opinion about them is they are overrated & inconsistent. To say they didn't show is a bit unfair but I guess it is the norm to put the blame on one or two players when it comes to some Canuck fans. It is a team effort, there are more than 2 guys on the ice. If your are gonna blame anyone , the blame should go to San Jose for having a wicked game.
Now as for the Leafs,.....though they played like crap last night, I dont think anyone has room to put them down. Does it really matter when the last time they went to the playoffs was? Van & San Jose has been in the playoffs the last 4-5 season & neither has brought the cup home yet. They have almost the same record Van & SJ does this year...therefore they have the same odds the of winning the cup. Actually I am mistaken about that, they have to play Boston who from what I seen last night....are determined to win the cup again this year. I don't think Van or San Jose would want to be in the Leafs skates at the moment lol.
Hope Im wrong for all of our sake lol but In the end I see it coming down to Chicago and either Pitt or Boston. Anyway , just my 2 cents. 

PS: Chris thanks for the plug Bro....passed out after the game so I missed it lol


----------



## crimper

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol Crimper, only the first game... don't give up hope yet. Personally I think it was a great game. A s much as I would loved to have rubbed that win in, I learned my lesson from what happened at the beginning of this thread lmao
> I wouldn't say the Canucks sucked, what should be said is Niemi did a fantastic job, excluding that crappy goal (shoulda been a penalty) that Bieska got credit for.
> I do have to admit I was kinda nervous when I heard Lou was gonna be in the net. Figured it was a good move since Cory's record against the Sharks this year wasn't too promising lol It was an intense game, start to finish imho.
> As for the Sedins, my opinion about them is they are overrated & inconsistent. To say they didn't show is a bit unfair but I guess it is the norm to put the blame on one or two players when it comes to some Canuck fans. It is a team effort, there are more than 2 guys on the ice. If your are gonna blame anyone , the blame should go to San Jose for having a wicked game.
> Now as for the Leafs,.....though they played like crap last night, I dont think anyone has room to put them down. Does it really matter when the last time they went to the playoffs was? Van & San Jose has been in the playoffs the last 4-5 season & neither has brought the cup home yet. They have almost the same record Van & SJ does this year...therefore they have the same odds the of winning the cup. Actually I am mistaken about that, they have to play Boston who from what I seen last night....are determined to win the cup again this year. I don't think Van or San Jose would want to be in the Leafs skates at the moment lol.
> Hope Im wrong for all of our sake lol but In the end I see it coming down to Chicago and either Pitt or Boston. Anyway , just my 2 cents.
> 
> PS: Chris thanks for the plug Bro....passed out after the game so I missed it lol


:lol: Did I lit a fire :bigsmile:

I just found the forum too quiet so I took the liberty to light up some fire in here... like rallying the troops :lol:

I expected this to happen that the Canuck will not passed San Jose on the first round. It is evident when the only goal was from the opposing team (I thought Raffy Torres was wearing a Canuck Jersey last night :bigsmile and your best players are no where to be found. And even if they passed San Jose on the first round (which I don't think will happen), they will be probably swept by St. Louis on the 2nd round.

It doesn't matter who's on goal, it they can't score they won't win. I give credit to the Sharks who outplayed the Canucks last night. :bigsmile:


----------



## monkE

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol Crimper, only the first game... don't give up hope yet. Personally I think it was a great game. A s much as I would loved to have rubbed that win in, I learned my lesson from what happened at the beginning of this thread lmao
> I wouldn't say the Canucks sucked, what should be said is Niemi did a fantastic job, excluding that crappy goal (shoulda been a penalty) that Bieska got credit for.
> I do have to admit I was kinda nervous when I heard Lou was gonna be in the net. Figured it was a good move since Cory's record against the Sharks this year wasn't too promising lol It was an intense game, start to finish imho.
> As for the Sedins, my opinion about them is they are overrated & inconsistent. To say they didn't show is a bit unfair but I guess it is the norm to put the blame on one or two players when it comes to some Canuck fans. It is a team effort, there are more than 2 guys on the ice. If your are gonna blame anyone , the blame should go to San Jose for having a wicked game.
> Now as for the Leafs,.....though they played like crap last night, I dont think anyone has room to put them down. Does it really matter when the last time they went to the playoffs was? Van & San Jose has been in the playoffs the last 4-5 season & neither has brought the cup home yet. They have almost the same record Van & SJ does this year...therefore they have the same odds the of winning the cup. Actually I am mistaken about that, they have to play Boston who from what I seen last night....are determined to win the cup again this year. I don't think Van or San Jose would want to be in the Leafs skates at the moment lol.
> Hope Im wrong for all of our sake lol but In the end I see it coming down to Chicago and either Pitt or Boston. Anyway , just my 2 cents.
> 
> PS: Chris thanks for the plug Bro....passed out after the game so I missed it lol


^ what he said ^ lol


----------



## crimper

monkE said:


> ^ what he said ^ lol


:lol: :lol: :lol: it's a novel bro!

to sum it up, Canucks and Leaf sucked, Shark Rocks!  :lol:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Hahaha sorry I was bored


----------



## crimper

Diztrbd1 said:


> Hahaha sorry I was bored


Hahaha i dont mind if you post a novel of runt. Hey it's playoffs time. Lets have fun. (please dont be offended if I brush you guys a little bit. Lets attract new comers to participate. This forum is getting quiet and dull :lol:


----------



## crimper

Go Habs! Allez les Tricolores!


----------



## crimper

The Beast!


----------



## Diztrbd1

OMG! what a game lol


----------



## Master wilkins

AAAUGGGHH!!!! Everybody blame my girlfriend for the sharks tie goal... With three minutes left she said luongo is going to choke and let one in. And i was like NOOOOO!!! You just jinxed it!!!!

Im praying to the hockey gods right now that we can pull through.


----------



## Immus21

Master wilkins said:


> AAAUGGGHH!!!! Everybody blame my girlfriend for the sharks tie goal... With three minutes left she said luongo is going to choke and let one in. And i was like NOOOOO!!! You just jinxed it!!!!
> 
> Im praying to the hockey gods right now that we can pull through.


Your GF gets no blame from me, Hansen missed the empty net goal. Hopefully the Nucks can let it go and win this one in OT!


----------



## crimper

My blood pressure is going up to the roof now :bigsmile:


----------



## Bobsidd

That wasn't fun, then was fun, then wasn't fun again, then was crushing. Need more Keslers!!!


----------



## crimper

Wow that's a dagger! That's the best Canucks game that I have ever watch this season but manage to loose.


----------



## monkE

feel bad for kessler not getting the win after that performance!


----------



## m_class2g

Bobsidd said:


> That wasn't fun, then was fun, then wasn't fun again, then was crushing. Need more Keslers!!!


agree. the entire team sat and watched kesler and luongo. they both played hard but where was everyone else?

Edler..... do i need to say more...


----------



## Master wilkins

As much as it pains me to say so, that was a stellar tie breaker goal by the sharks... They deserved that win.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Couldn't agree more lol was an intense game & coulda went either way In overtime. Glad it went my way :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Leafs sre looking good tonite Mikey! good luck bud!


----------



## monkE

great game by the leafs tonight! 1-1 going back to TO!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Congrats....was a great game for them. Was glad to se the Ducks beat up on Detroit in the 3rd and tie that series too.


----------



## monkE




----------



## effox

Looks like helmet hair, but did they wear helmets back then?


----------



## Bobsidd

Well, I'm off to cry myself to sleep again. The glimmer of hope I had at the start of the game is but a mere speck now. Still, it ain't over 'til it's over. Bring on game 4. Let's at least bring the series back home and give Lu a proper send off.


----------



## Clownloachlover

wow that was not a hockey game...the canucks will be found on the local golf courses on Wednesday morning. Sorry but gillis and vigneault have got to go...the sedins have been no existent...where is all their fancy passing and playmaking now...gone...kesler should be team VP...too many others are tanking nights off when they are needed most....just plain all out bad hockey!


----------



## crimper

My prediction is right. I already jumped off the band wagon after game 2.


----------



## kacairns

crimper said:


> My prediction is right. I already jumped off the band wagon after game 2.


I find it easier on my body if I don't get on the band wagon to begin with, saves the jumping off as the ship is sinking =)


----------



## BostonBob

Bruins win 5-2 to take a 2-1 series lead.


----------



## guppygeorge

BostonBob said:


> Bruins win 5-2 to take a 2-1 series lead.


EXCELLENT..... What is it that the Leaf fans always say " GO LEAFS GO ".....sounds good......hopefully they will GO right out of the playoffs :bigsmile:


----------



## crimper

guppygeorge said:


> EXCELLENT..... What is it that the Leaf fans always say " GO LEAFS GO ".....sounds good......hopefully they will GO right out of the playoffs :bigsmile:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clownloachlover

kacairns said:


> I find it easier on my body if I don't get on the band wagon to begin with, saves the jumping off as the ship is sinking =)


I have been on and off the bandwagon for the 40 plus years the Canucks have been in the NHL I installed a set of stairs so I no longer have to jump...please feel free to use my stairs...just exit the bandwagon to the left and watch for on coming traffic...namely the Leafs players running from their fans.


----------



## Momobobo

I never expected Canucks to do well this year. My Red Wings tied up their series 2-2 today, awesoooome :bigsmile:

I'm betting Toronto is going to win over the Bruins...just saying


----------



## Diztrbd1

guppygeorge said:


> EXCELLENT..... What is it that the Leaf fans always say " GO LEAFS GO ".....sounds good......hopefully they will GO right out of the playoffs :bigsmile:


*They may eventually do that.....maybe they need to watch the Canucks game and see how it's properly done *


----------



## Momobobo

What the hell are the Sens doing...lost all drive after they lost a goal.

I feel bad for Anderson, doing hell of a job all considered.


----------



## crimper

Go Habs! Allez les tricolores! :bigsmile:


----------



## crimper

same outcome as Game 2


----------



## monkE

no canuck fans tonight????


----------



## monkE

too soon???


----------



## monkE

Go leafs go??


----------



## crimper

i'm here and predicted the outcome before the 3rd period ends. check my post :bigsmile:

Go Canucks Go! 

Go Golfing! :lol:


----------



## Foxtail

I know this is going to sound like whining but the refs determined the outcome of that game. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Momobobo

They're all sulking :bigsmile: 

That is true though, that last call (which arguably lost them the game) was pretty far fetched...but still, had they had won. Could they win 3 straight games?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Very true, Time to rebuild 

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aQ.LED

My prediction for winning this year's Stanley Cup final!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Team Ref


----------



## crimper

The Zebras killed the Orcas!


----------



## aQ.LED

well, those are two soft calls at the end. I am sure Don Cherry for one that hates Ref became the center stage of the game instead of the players. 
I think Ref should take accountable for what they do. Put them in the spot light to answer media's questions. They shouldn't just make a retarded call and then walk away like nothing happen. Why should player take on media's harass after making bad plays yet ref can make a bad call and fly under the radar


----------



## monkE

I don't know frank, boarding is boarding... those are both calls that have been made all year round. You cant blame the refs when the team has taken the 2nd most penalties in the playoffs. They weren't up for the challenge this year. Simple as that.

2012-2013 - Playoffs - All Skaters - Penalties - Minors - NHL.com - Stats


----------



## aQ.LED

well, if penalties are penalties there are many occasions calls should of been made on both teams. That is the exact reason why ref would hold their call in certain time to keep the game floating. 
However, I totally agree with you on the team. I wasn't even expect them to make to play off. I am very surprise that wild didn't even post any challenge for the division with that high profile acquisition during the summer.
The reason why this team losing is basically they don't have the same killer instinct as other teams. If a NY islander can beat PIT, there is no reason why Canucks cannot win a game against the sharks. 
I am just upset the outcome is decided by a soft call and instead watching the players play it out. ref took the center stage and change it to their game. I bet money on tmr's news paper, rather than talking about how great sharks playing and won the game. It would be all the QQing about the ref took the game away from Canucks.


----------



## BostonBob

I don't know if this was taken from Game 3 but do you think Nonis knows that there is always a camera pointed at him ????


----------



## mrbob

It was not boarding a good shoulder check that was the worst call in a overtime game!! I know sharks out played us and deserve win! but to end the game like that, shame on Kelly Sutherland!! he should certainly be accountable for that call!

Oh yea he's (Kelly) from B.C.??


----------



## aQ.LED

Well if he is right then the ref that is 5 feet away should of either get fired or fine for not making the same call as Kelly was 88 ft away and made the call where the ref 5 ft away didn't call.


----------



## BostonBob

* BRUINS WIN !!!!! BRUINS WIN !!!!!!*

Krejci scores in OT to give Boston a commanding 3-1 lead in the series.


----------



## Momobobo

^Pft...was a good game either way.

Detroit WHY?!?! Q_Q


----------



## BostonBob

I'm thrilled with Boston being up 3 games to 1 especially considering that the top line of Bergeron - Seguin - Marchand has combined for only 3 points so far. Oh - and I really hope Lupul is OK after this vicious hi-stick from Chara:










One more play like that and the Canucks will have to make room for Lupul in this team photo:


----------



## Clownloachlover

well apparently Gillis is addressing the media sometime today...bet it is adios Coach V...if it was adios Gillis then one of the Aquilini boys would be addressing the media...my thoughts...they both need to go and start totally fresh!


----------



## Foxtail

Coach V is one of the best in the league, its a mistake if they let him go. If they do let him go, he will have another job the next day. But if they do let him go, I would like to see JR get a shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonBob

Time for Montreal management and fans to spin the wheel:


----------



## crimper

I bet if Vigneult would spin that whell, hell ge BAD CALLS all the time :bigsmile:


----------



## BostonBob

Definitely not for the squeamish but here is Mark Fraser's cat scan after getting hit by Lucic's shot:


----------



## Foxtail

Think he'll start wearing a visor? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Momobobo

Good thing it missed his eye...that was hard to watch being repeated over and over again by the commentators hahah


----------



## monkE

holy shit that was a crazy image.... is that real? that looks life threatening


----------



## BostonBob

Foxtail said:


> Think he'll start wearing a visor? Lol


Hell - I'm gonna wear a visor for tonight's game.

*GO BRUINS GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## monkE

BostonBob said:


> Hell - I'm gonna wear a visor for tonight's game.
> 
> *GO BRUINS GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


no bob it's spelt L-E-A-F-S


----------



## BostonBob

monkE said:


> no bob it's spelt L-E-A-F-S


Psssttt.....it's spelled " spelled "  And I'm confident that I *spelled * the winning team correctly.

*GO BRUINS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## monkE

hahahaha well played Bob, well played


----------



## monkE




----------



## BostonBob

It should be a good game tonight. Most Boston fans seem to be treating this as a " must win " game since we have seen too many bad things happen to the Bruins in past Games 7.......well except of course against the Canucks.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Y'all are wasting your time. A faithful Canuck fan friend of mine made a good observation, told me that every team that knocked the Canucks out of the playoffs over the last few years, ended up taking home the cup. And it's true.......Soooo looks like your boys should just pack it up and head to the golf course  lol


----------



## Diztrbd1

Scoreless at the end of 2 periods....the 3rd gonna be a real nail biter eh Mikey? Fingers crossed for ya buddy!


----------



## monkE

Diztrbd1 said:


> Scoreless at the end of 2 periods....the 3rd gonna be a real nail biter eh Mikey? Fingers crossed for ya buddy!


i ran out of bite-able nails after the first!


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol I bet,,,,Whether or not they win the series, I sure hope they win this one so Debs Mothers Day can continue to be happy lol bad enough she had to work....would surely be nice to see the series go 7 games. I think the Leafs have truly shown they deserve to be in it this year. Been a good series!


----------



## Diztrbd1

ut oh Boston got some work to do now :bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns

Lots of work to do =)


----------



## Diztrbd1

I think Mike passed out after the 2nd goal lol possibly hit his head on the ceiling


----------



## monkE

i think i scared the neighbors


----------



## monkE

Game 7 tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## crimper

Oh no! The Leafs won... :bigsmile:


----------



## BostonBob

monkE said:


> Game 7 tomorrow!!!!!


And already the bad news for Boston has started.

*from bostoncbslocal.com:*

As if losing Game 6 to the Maple Leafs didn't make Sunday night a tough enough experience for the Boston Bruins, they learned shortly after the loss that they wouldn't be able to make it home.

"Late during tonight's game we were made aware that there was a malfunction with our airplane," Bruins general manager Peter Chiarelli said in a statement. "As a result we are staying in Toronto on Sunday night and the team will travel to Boston on Monday morning."

Monday night, the Bruins will host the Maple Leafs in a win-or-go-home Game 7 at the TD Garden at 7 p.m. The travel back in the morning of a game is highly unusual, but given the airplane malfunction, the Bruins were left with no other choice.


----------



## monkE

ya i saw that! but you know what else? GO LEAFS GO!!! LOL


----------



## Momobobo

Yeeeeehoooooo, Detroit takes it! :bigsmile:


----------



## monkE

ducks didn't show a heck of a lot of desparation in this game.... I wanted to see Selanne take another run


----------



## BostonBob

Classy move by the Bruins: Stranded Bruins give four Ontario hockey fans the trip of a lifetime - The Globe and Mail


----------



## monkE

Definitely a cool story. And a classy move for sure

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crimper

Oh no the Leafs are winning! :bigsmile:


----------



## monkE

3-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momobobo

LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS :bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns

aren't the bears supposed to be awake this point of the year not going into hibernation?


----------



## monkE

wow 4-2...... very intense game guys!!!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Last 2 miutes is always the worse, I had a feeling another would slide thru lol


----------



## monkE

bostons not going down quietly


----------



## crimper

The Bears tied it! It's not over yet :lol:


----------



## Diztrbd1

and another..... go figure.... Bet Bob is a happy camper bout now


----------



## Momobobo

What...just...happened...


----------



## crimper

Cherry makes me hate the Leafs more :bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns

Everyone knows if you shoot a bear you better kill it with that shot... guess the leafs forgot that


----------



## monkE

i think i need a de-fibrulator


----------



## Momobobo

..............................


----------



## Immus21

monkE said:


> i think i need a de-fibrulator


Not anymore. Sorry bud. Great game and series!


----------



## kacairns

Wow... all I can say is wow =)


----------



## monkE

unbelievable


----------



## effox

They sure crapped the bed in the 3rd.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Sorry Mike....was definitely a great game & great series. Thought it was a done deal, but should know better than to count the Bruins out until the final buzzer. Maybe next year....I definitely believe they will get there again.


----------



## BostonBob

Diztrbd1 said:


> and another..... go figure.... Bet Bob is a happy camper bout now


Wait - there was a game Monday night ???? OK seriously - I've now watched the 3rd period 3 times and I still can't believe what happened. I'm still not sure the best team won but I guess the team that played the best after the 50 minute mark won. As much as I like to poke fun at the Leafs and their fans ( come on - we all like to do it ) unless Nonis totally screws things up it looks like Toronto is on their way to becoming a serious contender.

Did anybody here watch Tuesday's Off the Record on TSN ???? Randy Robles of the Elias Sports Bureau was a guest on the show and he provided some amazing stats that prove just how incredible the Bruins comeback actually was.

2:09 of the 3rd period- Phil Kessel scores to give the Leafs a 3-1 lead *( the odds of Toronto winning the game now rise to 93 % )*

5:29 of the 3rd period - Nazem Kadri scores to give Toronto a 4-1 lead *( the odds of Toronto winning rise to 98.4 % )*

9:17 of the 3rd period - Boston still losing 3-1 *( the odds of Toronto winning are now 98.7 % )*

9:18 of the 3rd period - Nathan Horton scores to make the score 4-2 *( Toronto still has a 96.7 % chance of winning )*

18:37 of the 3rd period - Boston still trails by 2 goals *( Toronto's odds of winning are now 99.99 % )*

18:38 of the 3rd period - Milan Lucic scores to make it 4-3 *( Toronto still has a 95 % chance of winning )*

A couple of other interesting stats that Robles provided:

- Patrice Bergeron is the 1st player in NHL history to score the tying goal during the last minute of regulation and then score the OT winner in a Game 7.

- Cody Franson is only the 3rd Defenseman to ever score 2 Goals in a Game 7. The other 2 were Brad Park ( vs Buffalo in 1983 ) and Nick Lidstrom ( vs Phoenix in 2010 ).


----------



## guppygeorge

It's nice to see the Leafs doing what they are usually doing this time of year....playing golf  Now the REAL playoffs can begin.....


----------



## Momobobo

DETROIT YEEEEEES :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Funny you say that.....was just sitting here watching the game & wondering who I hate more....Detroit (not becuz they knocked out the Ducks)) Boston or LA.
Turns out that at the moment is is LA w/o question....but Detroit is is definitely tied for 2nd with Boston lol


----------



## Foxtail

There were a few blown calls in that game too...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clownloachlover

overall the officiating has been brutal throughout these playoffs. I thought the intent of adding the 4th official was to try and reduce the number of missed calls, now it seems to cause problems because neither official wants to make the call. and Often times it is the official that is the furthest away from the play that makes the call and yet you see replays where the closest official is 10 feet from the play, sees it happen yet refuses to make the call...go figure. I think the NHL is going to have to do something about the continuous attempts to injure with high hits and flying elbows...obviously suspensions don't do anything so maybe they need to look more towards fines...nothing hurts an athlete like not getting paid!


----------



## jay_leask

sadly its becoming a horrible game to watch now. and with shannahan and the ref's inconsistency down right brutal!


----------



## jay_leask

there are league(Bettman) favourites and shanny and refs seem to play in favour of that.


----------



## Clownloachlover

Bettman does not want the cup to be won by anybody other than American teams and I bet you dollars to donuts there are back room dealings to ensure that happens. He has for the most part been unsuccessful to secure any kind of TV deals or large corporate sponsorships for the NHL as a whole. For us true Canadian hockey fans he could care a less how we feel about lock outs or job action by the players...all he cares about is that he continues his career as the head of the NHL. Ever notice anytime he appears at any of the hockey games in any city he gets booed big time, when he shows up at Canadian hockey cities he doubles his security detail and he damn near gets booed out of the arena. I know when he showed up in vancouver for the Stanley Cup final game, the in arena camera panned on him and his face appeared on the jumbo screeen at Rogers arena....you could not hear yourself think for all of the booing that went on! and that was pre lockout.

So what is it going to take before the NHL takes note of the lack of respect amongst players???? one guess....the day an NHL hockey player is wheeled of the ice on a stretcher as the medical staff perform CPR on him all the way to the hospital only to report that he died as a result of his on ice injuries...then and only then will the NHL get the fact that players need to focus on hockey instead of trying to remove one another from the face of the earth.


----------



## monkE

King henrik is putting on a show in the first period here!


----------



## BostonBob

Game 3 goes to the Bruins as the 4th line pots the winner with 3.5 minutes left in the 3rd period. Boston now has a commanding 3-0 lead in the series but after Game 7 versus Toronto I'm not proclaiming a Boston series win just yet.


----------



## monkE

how about that bounce right before the second goal??? ive never seen a puck reverse direction like that!


----------



## BostonBob

Canucks finally make it official.

*from tsn.ca:*

Vancouver Canucks coach Alain Vigneault has paid the price for his team's early exit from the playoffs.

The club fired Vigneault and assistants Rick Bowness and Newell Browne on Wednesday, as the expected fallout from the Canucks' first-round sweep at the hands of the San Jose Sharks finally came to pass.

The Canucks' all-time leader in coaching wins, Vigneault led the club to six Northwest Division titles, two Presidents' Trophy titles and an appearance in the 2011 Stanley Cup final.

But Vancouver was eliminated in the first round of the playoffs in the last two seasons despite having home-ice advantage, including the four-game loss to the Sharks. It was the first time in 12 years that the Canucks were swept in the post-season.

Vigneault leaves with a 313-170-57 regular-season record over seven seasons in Vancouver.


----------



## Momobobo

Heeeheeee one more! DETROIT <3


----------



## Clownloachlover

BostonBob said:


> Canucks finally make it official.
> 
> *from tsn.ca:*
> 
> Vancouver Canucks coach Alain Vigneault has paid the price for his team's early exit from the playoffs.
> 
> The club fired Vigneault and assistants Rick Bowness and Newell Browne on Wednesday, as the expected fallout from the Canucks' first-round sweep at the hands of the San Jose Sharks finally came to pass.
> 
> The Canucks' all-time leader in coaching wins, Vigneault led the club to six Northwest Division titles, two Presidents' Trophy titles and an appearance in the 2011 Stanley Cup final.
> 
> But Vancouver was eliminated in the first round of the playoffs in the last two seasons despite having home-ice advantage, including the four-game loss to the Sharks. It was the first time in 12 years that the Canucks were swept in the post-season.
> 
> Vigneault leaves with a 313-170-57 regular-season record over seven seasons in Vancouver.


WRONG MOVE AQUILINI...It should be Mike Gillis getting the axe but like most teams they look for a scapegoat. At the end o the day Gillis failed to deliver the right players for the Canucks to excel, it was not the coaches fault!


----------



## Immus21

Clownloachlover said:


> WRONG MOVE AQUILINI...It should be Mike Gillis getting the axe but like most teams they look for a scapegoat. At the end o the day Gillis failed to deliver the right players for the Canucks to excel, it was not the coaches fault!


Gillis may be gone yet... Lindy Ruff Coach/GM???????


----------



## BostonBob

Immus21 said:


> Gillis may be gone yet... Lindy Ruff Coach/GM???????


I figure Gillis has at least one more season in him before getting the axe. Here's a name that has popped up as a possible new Coach for the Canucks - Guy Boucher.


----------



## BostonBob

- I have no words for this ........


----------



## Momobobo

It was a horrible move by Gillis to axe Vigneault. He brought them two back to back President Trophy seasons but there are a lot of problems with that teams...


----------



## kacairns

Looks like sharks are trying to make this game interesting


----------



## aQ.LED

Momobobo said:


> It was a horrible move by Gillis to axe Vigneault. He brought them two back to back President Trophy seasons but there are a lot of problems with that teams...


I don't think it means AV is the reason for the bad season, it is more like that Gillis try to get some new blood and opinion after 7 years.
And loving it, Logan QQure's QQ face is priceless at the end of the game 7


----------



## BostonBob

So now if Chicago wins on Wednesday the last 4 Stanley Cup Champions will meet in the Conference Finals. I wonder if that's ever happened before ????


----------



## guppygeorge

BostonBob said:


> So now if Chicago wins on Wednesday the last 4 Stanley Cup Champions will meet in the Conference Finals. I wonder if that's ever happened before ????


Cool "BostonBob"...It will take a bit of research to see if that has ever happened.......somehow I doubt it


----------



## BostonBob

guppygeorge said:


> Cool "BostonBob"...It will take a bit of research to see if that has ever happened.......somehow I doubt it


After thinking about it for a while I'm thinking it's probably never happened before simply for the fact that it's rare to go 4 straight years with 4 different teams winning the Cup.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yeah, but its cool that the last five Cup winners are the last five teams standing still.


----------



## BostonBob

*BREAKING NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The Rangers have fired John Tortorella.

*from tsn.ca:*

The New York Rangers have fired head coach John Tortorella.

The Rangers finished sixth in the Eastern Conference and advanced to the second round of the playoffs before losing to the Boston Bruins.

Tortorella had been with the Rangers the past five seasons, his most successful coming in 2011-12 when New York finished first in the Eastern Conference and advanced to the Eastern Conference Final.


----------



## guppygeorge

BostonBob said:


> *BREAKING NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> The Rangers have fired John Tortorella.
> 
> *from tsn.ca:*
> 
> The New York Rangers have fired head coach John Tortorella.


Not too surprising considering how easily the Rangers fell to "BostonBob's" BIG bad Bruins. It was pretty obvious that Torts had lost "the room". The benching of veteran Brad Richards, and the expressed unhappiness of Hendrik Lundquist were pretty clear indications of this. All being said, I will miss Torts and his entertaining press conferences with the New York press.....especially "Brooksie". I imagine that Torts will re-appear on the Hockey scene again real soon..if not as a coach or g.m....probably on TSN or Sportsnet. "Characters" like Torts and Grapes keep our game entertaining


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

In big-market cities like Vancouver and New York, getting into the playoffs is NOT enough for a coach to keep his job. Winning the division in the regular season is NOT enough. What a high stress job, eh? If you don't at least make it into the 3rd round, you get fired because of sky-high expectations. Which means only 4 coaches are really safe, maybe 8, out of the 30 or so in the league.


----------



## BostonBob

True - the media in Boston was sure that Claude Julien was going to lose his job if the Bruins had lost to Toronto in the 1st round.


----------



## guppygeorge

BostonBob said:


> True - the media in Boston was sure that Claude Julien was going to lose his job if the Bruins had lost to Toronto in the 1st round.


 Hey BostonBob....any coach of any NHL team that loses to The Leafs in any playoff series SHOULD be fired


----------



## BostonBob

guppygeorge said:


> Hey BostonBob....any coach of any NHL team that loses to The Leafs in any playoff series SHOULD be fired


So that means that once every 10 years another Head Coach might get fired. :lol:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Just out of interest George......who is your team?


----------



## Foxtail

Wow... Did you guys see that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Momobobo

If you mean Detroit...yeah...I finished Tae Kwon Do just in time to run to the TV and turn it on to see it in 1st OT.

Soon after crashing the net on a scoring chance I see Chicago go the other way and get one in on a breakaway Q_Q


----------



## guppygeorge

Diztrbd1 said:


> Just out of interest George......who is your team?


I am a hockey fan and CANADA is "my team". I have been a hockey fan since I was a young boy.(which was too long ago) As you know, there were two Canadian teams in the "Original six". Therefore, most of us either supported the Habs or the Leafs, and hated the other. Because of the players who were playing at the time....Rocket Richard, Jean Beliveau, Doug Harvey, Bernie Geoffrion, Jacques Plante, et.al., and the exciting style of hockey they were playing, I became a die-hard Habs fan. Consequently, I quite loathed the Leafs. When the Canucks entered the NHL, I became a season ticket holder and a fan. However, I must confess that even though I support the Canucks, and would love to see them win a cup, my #1 loyalty remains with the Habs. If you follow English football, you will know there is a saying amongst many English fans. When asked "who do you support ?" Some will answer; " Anyone but Manchester United !" Basically, when you ask who is "your team" ? I guess the most honest answer I could give is ; "Anyone but the Toronto Maple Leafs !" 
As I stated, I was a Canuck season ticket holder for many years, and currently follow hockey closely via the tele. I have had the chance over the years to see MANY great players both live and on the tele. My favourite player of all time is Jean Beliveau, who in addition to being a great player, is a true gentleman and great ambassador for the game. And as I stated in BostonBob's "the goal" post, Bobby Orr is the most exciting player I have ever had the opportunity to see play, and in my opinion is the greatest player that ever played the game. He shoulda been a Hab


----------



## BostonBob

Boston proves a lot of " experts " wrong by winning Game 1 vs Pittsburgh 3-0.


----------



## BostonBob

Boston smokes Pittsburgh 6-1 and head home with a 2-0 series lead. I'm positively giddy right now.....giddy I tell you.


----------



## guppygeorge

BostonBob said:


> Boston smokes Pittsburgh 6-1 and head home with a 2-0 series lead. I'm positively giddy right now.....giddy I tell you.


 Hey Bob......if this is a dream, I guess you don't want to wake up  It would be kind of cool to have two of the "original six".....Boston and Chicago.... playing for The Cup....however there is a long way to go yet......as the guys always say..." you have to win four games."
BTW...for you trivia fans..the last time that two original six teams met in the Stanley Cup Final was in 1979...Montreal vs. New York...
The Habs won their fourth consecutive Cup by beating the Rangers in five games :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1

At this point I can see it being Chicago and Boston. The Pens should be feeling pretty bad right now, even the Leafs put on a better show lol As for LA nice to see them getting stomped on :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge

Diztrbd1 said:


> At this point I can see it being Chicago and Boston. The Pens should be feeling pretty bad right now, even the Leafs put on a better show lol As for LA nice to see them getting stomped on :bigsmile:


Yes, it's nice to see the Kings getting stomped on...but I'm not sure that I like the fact that it is the BlackHawks doing the stomping....one of these series that one would like to see both teams lose.


----------



## BostonBob

guppygeorge said:


> Hey Bob......if this is a dream, I guess you don't want to wake up  It would be kind of cool to have two of the "original six".....Boston and Chicago.... playing for The Cup....however there is a long way to go yet......as the guys always say..." you have to win four games."


I may be giddy but I'm definitely not overconfident. A buddy of mine has a good saying that all Bruin fans should remember at times like this - it's not over until they start lining up for the handshakes.


----------



## BostonBob

Huge game tonight in Boston where the Bruins can end the night with a seemingly insurmountable 3-0 series lead or the Penguins could right back in the series trailing only 2-1. No line-up changes have been announced yet for either team. Pittsburgh has named Tomas Voukon as their Game 3 starter.


----------



## Clownloachlover

Well lets see how much Crosby avoids Chara...he was running around aimlessly last game as everywhere he went the big man was breathing down his neck! I am surprised the NHL has not adopted a rule specifically for Crosby...no one can touch him, he has had concussions and broken jaw you know!


----------



## BostonBob

TSN has officially lost me as a viewer despite the fact they usually have the best NHL coverage. I understood them going overboard when Boston was playing Toronto since Toronto making the Playoffs is as common as spotting a unicorn in your backyard but today was the final straw for me. On their 3 pm SportsCenter show they were previewing tonight's Game 3 and they has comments from a bunch of Penguins like Bylsma, Crosby, Voukon, Iginla and Orpik. But then they didn't bother to show any comments from the Bruins organization. It was like they were saying " yeah you guys are up 2-0 but nobody really gives a crap what you have to say about it ".


----------



## guppygeorge

Hey Boston Bob. I have just been watching game #3 on-line as I am in New Zealand. Just saw the double OT goal......if you were "giddy" yesterday, you must be just about "deliriious" at the moment . Does this look like the look on your face at the moment of the goal :bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns

Best team sure didn't win tonight. You know playoff hockey is exciting and all but honestly I get sick of watching NHL hockey when games are called completely different in Regular season then the playoffs and even from round to round in the playoffs. It allows teams without talent to brute force their way into winning positions and talent takes a back seat. Before I start a heated debate, no I didn't just say the Bruins have no talent, that was just a general statement about how playoff hockey has become and it wasn't always this way just more recently.


----------



## BostonBob

A friend just called with a new knock knock joke:

- knock knock
- who's there ????
- Owen
- Owen who ????
- Owen 3 baby !!!!!! Pittsburgh sucks !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BostonBob

guppygeorge said:


> Hey Boston Bob. I have just been watching game #3 on-line as I am in New Zealand. Just saw the double OT goal......if you were "giddy" yesterday, you must be just about "deliriious" at the moment . Does this look like the look on your face at the moment of the goal :bigsmile:


More like a whiter version of this:


----------



## BostonBob

I guess we know for sure which team Pierre McGuire is rooting for:


----------



## guppygeorge

kacairns said:


> Best team sure didn't win tonight. You know playoff hockey is exciting and all but honestly I get sick of watching NHL hockey when games are called completely different in Regular season then the playoffs and even from round to round in the playoffs. It allows teams without talent to brute force their way into winning positions and talent takes a back seat. Before I start a heated debate, no I didn't just say the Bruins have no talent, that was just a general statement about how playoff hockey has become and it wasn't always this way just more recently.


Tell me " Do you care, Bob ?"


----------



## BostonBob

kacairns said:


> Best team sure didn't win tonight. You know playoff hockey is exciting and all but honestly I get sick of watching NHL hockey when games are called completely different in Regular season then the playoffs and even from round to round in the playoffs. It allows teams without talent to brute force their way into winning positions and talent takes a back seat. Before I start a heated debate, no I didn't just say the Bruins have no talent, that was just a general statement about how playoff hockey has become and it wasn't always this way just more recently.





guppygeorge said:


> Tell me " Do you care, Bob ?"


Nope - I'll take 5 more " ugly wins " in a heartbeat.


----------



## Clownloachlover

Well the Bus to the Antarctic will be leaving Saturday morning to put the Penguins back in there Summer Home...Just announced at the Boston Wal-Mart stores...Brooms will be half priced to all playoff ticket holders going to the game on Friday!


----------



## Clownloachlover

kacairns said:


> Best team sure didn't win tonight. You know playoff hockey is exciting and all but honestly I get sick of watching NHL hockey when games are called completely different in Regular season then the playoffs and even from round to round in the playoffs. It allows teams without talent to brute force their way into winning positions and talent takes a back seat. Before I start a heated debate, no I didn't just say the Bruins have no talent, that was just a general statement about how playoff hockey has become and it wasn't always this way just more recently.


Kind of sounds like some Sour Grapes there kacairns...you cant forget, you don't always have to be the best team to win...


----------



## BostonBob

Bad news for the Bruins as Gregory Campbell will miss the rest of the Playoffs after suffering a broken leg during last night's game.










Seeing him out there hobbling around on a broken leg but still trying to kill off the rest of the Penguins PP was probably the gutsiest thing I have ever seen. Campbell will be a huge loss as he anchors the NHL's best 4th line plus he is a big part of the Bruins penalty killing unit and one of the team's better face-off men.

It will be interesting to see how Julien switches up his lines now. My guess is that he moves Chris Kelly down to the 4th line and inserts Carl Soderberg onto the 3rd line.


----------



## guppygeorge

BostonBob said:


> Bad news for the Bruins as Gregory Campbell will miss the rest of the Playoffs after suffering a broken leg during last night's game. Seeing him out there hobbling around on a broken leg but still trying to kill off the rest of the Penguins PP was probably the gutsiest thing I have ever seen. Campbell will be a huge loss as he anchors the NHL's best 4th line plus he is a big part of the Bruins penalty killing unit and one of the team's better face-off men.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Julien switches up his lines now. My guess is that he moves Chris Kelly down to the 4th line and inserts Carl Soderberg onto the 3rd line.


Re. Gregory Campbell...as Grapes would say..." Good Canadian kid " 
Hey Bob, sounds like you got it figured out....have you phoned Julien with oyur suggested moves


----------



## BostonBob

guppygeorge said:


> Re. Gregory Campbell...as Grapes would say..." Good Canadian kid "
> Hey Bob, sounds like you got it figured out....have you phoned Julien with oyur suggested moves


Nah - he won't take my calls any more after I gave him hell about out craptastic Powerplay. :lol:


----------



## kacairns

Clownloachlover said:


> Kind of sounds like some Sour Grapes there kacairns...you cant forget, you don't always have to be the best team to win...


Of course the best team doesn't always win. As for sour grapes, I could care less who wins I'm still waiting for the hartford whalers to win the cup. When you allow talent to dominate the regular season and then allow being goons to dominate the post season and it gets worse and worse as the rounds progress, it just makes it boring. As a former hockey player I appreciate the game as a whole, every aspect from the high flying talent to the goons, but there needs to be a constant middle ground the way the game is called/played and have it the same throughout the regular season and playoffs, not have it appear as if its 2 completely different types of games being played.


----------



## BostonBob

BostonBob said:


> It will be interesting to see how Julien switches up his lines now. My guess is that he moves Chris Kelly down to the 4th line and inserts Carl Soderberg onto the 3rd line.


Looks like I was half right. Chris Kelly will Center the 4th line with Daniel Paille and Shawn Thornton tonight in Game 4 while Kaspars Daugavin will take play LW on the 3rd line with Rich Peverley and Tyler Seguin.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Games been over for 5 minutes and no post from Bob?? Somebody better call an ambulance, he might have had a heart attack or something lol


----------



## BostonBob

Diztrbd1 said:


> Games been over for 5 minutes and no post from Bob?? Somebody better call an ambulance, he might have had a heart attack or something lol


Nah - no heart attack or anything. I just had the sudden urge to clean my floors:


----------



## BostonBob

For my fellow Bruin fans:


----------



## kacairns

Diztrbd1 said:


> Games been over for 5 minutes and no post from Bob?? Somebody better call an ambulance, he might have had a heart attack or something lol


You woke up the bear when the bear was sleeping, now you got bostonrob all excited =)


----------



## Diztrbd1

*we really need to install a







button on the site. lol  I probably wouldn't dislike Boston so much if my roomie wasn't a diehard Bruins fan lol nah I'd still hate 'em

so looks like it's gonna be Boston & Chicago in the finals *


----------



## BostonBob

I'm picking Boston ( gasp - say what ???? ) to win in 6 games. It will be nice to see a Boston team win a Championship at home this year.

*2013 Stanley Cup Final Schedule*

















Game 1 - Wednesday June 12 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Boston at Chicago ( NBC, CBC, RDS )
Game 2 - Saturday June 15 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Boston at Chicago ( NBCSN, CBC, RDS )
Game 3 - Monday - June 17 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Chicago at Boston ( NBCSN, CBC, RDS )
Game 4 - Wednesday June 19 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Chicago at Boston ( NBC, CBC, RDS )
Game 5 ( if necessary ) - Saturday June 22 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Boston at Chicago ( NBC, CBC, RDS )
Game 6 ( if necessary ) - Monday June 24 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Chicago at Boston ( NBC, CBC, RDS )
Game 7 ( if necessary ) - Wednesday June 26 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Boston at Chicago ( NBC, CBC, RDS )


----------



## Luke78

Series hasn't even started, these two haven't played each other since 2011/2012 if i recall(could be wrong) in a regular season game, are two different teams style/play wise, i can go on and on.I clearly understand why there's so much hate towards sports teams coming from Boston.Quite the ignorance and ''big tough guy" attitude being displayed by their fan base and organizations.You can accuse me of pointing fingers or getting under your skin all you want.We shall wait and see what happens in this series, although all sport gurus are predicting a Boston win/Stanley Cup.I will tell you this, it will not be another Pittsburgh series i guarantee that.



BostonBob said:


> I'm picking Boston ( gasp - say what ???? ) to win in 6 games. It will be nice to see a Boston team win a Championship at home this year.
> 
> *2013 Stanley Cup Final Schedule*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game 1 - Wednesday June 12 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Boston at Chicago ( NBC, CBC, RDS )
> Game 2 - Saturday June 15 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Boston at Chicago ( NBCSN, CBC, RDS )
> Game 3 - Monday - June 17 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Chicago at Boston ( NBCSN, CBC, RDS )
> Game 4 - Wednesday June 19 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Chicago at Boston ( NBC, CBC, RDS )
> Game 5 ( if necessary ) - Saturday June 22 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Boston at Chicago ( NBC, CBC, RDS )
> Game 6 ( if necessary ) - Monday June 24 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Chicago at Boston ( NBC, CBC, RDS )
> Game 7 ( if necessary ) - Wednesday June 26 ( 8 pm Eastern ) Boston at Chicago ( NBC, CBC, RDS )


----------



## Clownloachlover

This is exactly how Bettman the little midget lawyer wanted it. Two "eastern" based teams in big markets. Shorter travel times and no 8PM weekend starts on the east coast...this series still will not appeal to places like florida or tampa bay or Carolina, they have already moved on to their summer sport of cow tipping and martini drinking. I was a long time Boston fan before the Canucks started to get serious about winning, but now I have to cheer for the Bruins once again. I hope someone makes mince meat out of that little criminal Kane...and as for Toews and his education at the Crosby School Of Whining, I hope they lay him out flat too. Bruins in 6, Bettman will arrange it so Chicago will make some post season money too!


----------



## guppygeorge

Triple overtime........tough one for the Bruins to lose.....are you still with us Boston Bob ? You must have died a thousand deaths


----------



## BostonBob

guppygeorge said:


> Triple overtime........tough one for the Bruins to lose.....are you still with us Boston Bob ? You must have died a thousand deaths


I just stopped crying and got out of bed.


----------



## BostonBob

Sidney Crosby's agent went whining to the media today that his client got viciously punched in the jaw during Game 1 vs Boston by that big bully Chara. Of course TSN ( God help us all is Crosby ever ended up in Toronto as I'm sure TSN would implode with infinite giddyness ) ran with the story and poured over all the game film until they found the footage of the unwarranted ( according to Crosby's agent ) attack. I wonder if this took place after Crosby skated by Rask and gave him a shot ???? I can't embed stuff from TSN's site but here's a version with some appropriate music.


----------



## kacairns

So bostonrob, what you're showing us is a video of the very first game that Crosby didn't wear a face shield after having his jaw broken, and Chara decides that while someone is holding him, he should hit him with enough for in the chest and also jaw not only to knock back Crosby but his own team mate. I think Chara knew exactly what he was doing, to whom he was doing it to and and if you ask me, that would be intent to injure


----------



## Foxtail

I'm not even a Crosby fan but that was overly excessive. Boston Bob are you actually trying to justify that? Crosby's jaw is basically being held together with crazy glue duct tape and silly puddy and you can see chara looking right at Crosby's face as he does it... Not cool. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonBob

kacairns said:


> So bostonrob, what you're showing us is a video of the very first game that Crosby didn't wear a face shield after having his jaw broken, and Chara decides that while someone is holding him, he should hit him with enough for in the chest and also jaw not only to knock back Crosby but his own team mate. I think Chara knew exactly what he was doing, to whom he was doing it to and and if you ask me, that would be intent to injure





Foxtail said:


> I'm not even a Crosby fan but that was overly excessive. Boston Bob are you actually trying to justify that? Crosby's jaw is basically being held together with crazy glue duct tape and silly puddy and you can see chara looking right at Crosby's face as he does it... Not cool.


I'm sure it did hurt but if Chara had really wanted to hurt him Crosby would have ended up in the hospital. Besides - if his jaw was still tender then Crosby should have kept the cage on. And I don't hear anybody saying what a nice guy Bergeron was to hold Crosby and keep him from falling down. :lol:


----------



## BostonBob

Looks like AV has found a new job.

*from tsn.ca:*

Alain Vigneault has an agreement to be the next head coach of the New York Rangers.

TSN Hockey Insider Bob McKenzie reports that some minor contract details are still to be finalized on the deal.

Vigneault notified the Dallas Stars on Friday that he was withdrawing himself from consideration for their head coaching position.

Vigneault guided the Canucks to a berth in the 2010-11 Stanley Cup Final, and captured two Presidents trophies and six Northwest Division titles with Vancouver. He was fired on May 22 after the Canucks were eliminated in the first round of the playoffs for the second straight year.

The 52-year-old Vigneault posted a 313-170-57 regular-season record over seven seasons in Vancouver, but only had a 33-32 record in the postseason.


----------



## hp10BII

I'm sure AV will have success in NY, all the best to him. I was pulling for Messier just to "mess up" the Rangers.


----------



## Bobsidd

And Torts interviewing in Vancouver. Could be a clean swap.


----------



## BostonBob

Boston wins 2-1 in OT to back home tied up at 1 game apiece. I'm just glad I didn't have to go through another 3 OT game.


----------



## Momobobo

Chicago lost all momentum in the third...well deserved win by Boston though.


----------



## BostonBob

Big game tonight in Boston. I hope this trend continues: the Bruins are currently 12-1 in Playoff Game 3's under Claude Julien.


----------



## kacairns

Boston showed what they are made up... not much by the looks of it! =)


----------



## kacairns

Bob you still alive?


----------



## BostonBob

kacairns said:


> Bob you still alive?


Yup - still pretty disappointed by last night's game but then again this is exactly what happened back in 2011. Boston really needs Bergeron to play in Games 6 and 7 to really have any chance - he is probably our most important player on the team.


----------



## Diztrbd1

All I can say is WOW!!! what an ending!


----------



## Foxtail

That was crazy... I was like well looks like game 7... Then well looks like overtime... Then holy crap lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1

Was the same way lol I only watched the last 3 minutes....apparently was the best part of the game lol
Sorry Bob....maybe next year...hopefully not lol
Congrats Chicago!!


----------



## kacairns

How about them apples!

Someone know bobs number/address, might want to go check on him make sure he didn't put a end to his misery


----------



## Steve

WOOOO HAWKS!!! Great ending to a good series!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Like the BC elections, it was like choosing between the least of two evils, so I sorta, not really, but okay with Chicago winning since they are more a skill team and Boston is more about physical play to hurt the other team into submission.


----------



## Vman

What a game. Never thought I'd begin to like Chicago.Great team.


----------



## Clownloachlover

well I was sorry to see the outcome as I wanted the Bruins to win, however it was a slap in the face of the true hockey fans that Patrick Kane got the MVP. That is utter crap. He shows up for two of the 6 games of the series and he gets MVP? The MVP should be awarded to the player that delivers the most throughout the playoffs and that sure as heck was not Kane. Better fate next year Boston, we all know the Canucks wont be there so may as well start cheering for the Bruins now!


----------



## niteshift

I really could not agree more after watching the entire series as well as the rest of the playoffs, that it really was one of the best final series i can remember in a very long time. In my mind I do believe that CORY CRAWFORD was robbed of the MVP he really is the reason the Hawks won. But what do Hockey fans know eh Mr Bettman. Oh hey Gary how does it feel to seen and thought of as a parasitic leech everywhere you go..
Congrats to Jonathan Toewes and the rest of the Chicago Black Hawks well done boys..


----------



## Luke78

HA ha ha one happy HAWKS fan all day and until the season starts! To the previous comment posted about Kane, you wouldn't have the slightest clue about what your talking about.Like how all is silent here amongst the bruin group, all this talk about winning and taking the cup not this year enjoy the very long off season!


----------



## BostonBob

Luke78 said:


> HA ha ha one happy HAWKS fan all day and until the season starts! To the previous comment posted about Kane, you wouldn't have the slightest clue about what your talking about.*Like how all is silent here amongst the bruin group, all this talk about winning and taking the cup not this year enjoy the very long off season!*


Way to stay classy Luke78.


----------



## Luke78

Reality does hurt doesn't Boston Bob? Concerning the sport, this is what your currently facing.Classy? You might wanna do your homework and go back from the start of this topic, and see the non sense you have posted to this day.Ill give some props for the retro photo, kinda like it,enjoy the highlights by the way.Maybe think about what could of been.....


----------



## Clownloachlover

Kane is a parasitic leech on the rear end of hockey. What level do you have to lower yourself to go about beating a taxi driver over 20 cents in change...referencing his arrest a few years back for beating a taxi driver in Buffalo...talking about class...he has none. He was invisible for the first few series of the playoffs and only decided to show up for a few games in the last series. A TRUE MVP works hard every second of every shift of every period of every game in every series!...and Luke, I have forgotten more about Hockey than what you will ever know...show some respect to your fellow forum posters!


----------



## BostonBob

Luke78 said:


> Reality does hurt doesn't Boston Bob? Concerning the sport, this is what your currently facing.Classy? You might wanna do your homework and go back from the start of this topic, and see the non sense you have posted to this day.Ill give some props for the retro photo, kinda like it,enjoy the highlights by the way.Maybe think about what could of been.....


Wow - thanks for proving my point about your complete lack of class. It's funny how you are trying to throw this thing back at me when you are the one that has posted garbage right from the start. My prediction for this series was Boston over Chicago in 6 games - notice I didn't say that Boston would easily sweep the series or that Chicago would be lucky to score any goals. But then you immediately respond with this:

*Quite the ignorance and ''big tough guy" attitude being displayed by their fan base and organizations.You can accuse me of pointing fingers or getting under your skin all you want.*

Your only prediction was that Boston wouldn't sweep Chicago like they did to the Penguins. Way to go out on a limb Einstein. At this point I figure that you're either just a troll looking for some much needed attention or else you're just one of those pathetic guys that jumps on a team's bandwagon after they win a Championship. Either way - you're just a sad little person.


----------



## kacairns

Seasons over everyone head to the golf course and stop pretending you're happy gilmore and trying to repeat the scene with Bob Barker.

PS 2 on 1 assaults seems like a boston type of mentality, so this comment should even it up, now get back to the golf course =)


----------



## vdub

Didn't even know people still watch hockey now a days...lol.


----------

